# puppies



## kerrib1985 (Jun 15, 2008)

my staff had her puppies last week she had six 4 boys and 2 girls they are now 11 days old and so cute here are a few pic

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









i will add more when they are abit older.


----------



## kerrib1985 (Jun 15, 2008)

doesnt anyone like my puppies lol


----------



## Jumberlina (Apr 8, 2008)

Congraulations!

They're so cute!


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awww so cute i love staffie pups they r the cutest !!!! i'm waitin to get mine scanned to see if she is deff expecting next week ! good luck with them and keep the pics coming


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

ohhh look at them specially the 3rd photo, they're little smashers


----------



## Jumberlina (Apr 8, 2008)

griffpan said:


> ohhh look at them specially the 3rd photo, they're little smashers


i luv em too lol....


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh very cute


----------



## kerrib1985 (Jun 15, 2008)

wow iv just been having a cuddle with one of the pups and her eye are now open.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

they are beautifull...nice colors and markings.
wat lines are they from????
wat color are the mum and dad  sorry im being nosy as always lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

They're wonderful!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great looking pups. Lovely colours


----------

